# infused oils



## bradger (Nov 7, 2019)

Steve H made a post about spicy vinegar, which got me thinking again of infused oils, I will start making them again first up I think will be dill. and herb i have recently become obsessed with. post coming soon.


----------



## kit s (Nov 7, 2019)

bradger said:


> Steve H made a post about spicy vinegar, which got me thinking again of infused oils, I will start making them again first up I think will be dill. and herb i have recently become obsessed with. post coming soon.


_ liked to make garlic oil. and sometime rosemary._


----------

